
Satanic temple unveils statue of goat-headed winged creature called Baphomet - plasticchris
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/satanic-temple-arkansas-state-capitol-little-rock-baphomet-jason-rapert-ten-commandments-a8495576.html?amp
======
plasticchris
'Although the striking, eight-and-a-half foot tall icon was only allowed to be
on display temporarily, Satanists argued they should be allowed to erect the
winged goat effigy on a permanent basis under freedom of religion rights
outlined in the US constitution.

Satanic Arkansas cofounder Ivy Forrester, one of the rally organisers, said:
“If you’re going to have one religious monument up then it should be open to
others, and if you don’t agree with that then let’s just not have any at
all.”'

